
Why the gulp-rev-all is in blacklist? - island205
https://github.com/gulpjs/plugins/issues/215
======
island205
I am a user, both gulp-rev and gulp-rev-all. They are totally different. The
reason "gulp-rev-all": "duplicate of gulp-rev" in the blacklist is not
reasonable. gulp-rev-all is do a better work then gulp-rev do when i need
handle resource dependences.

i use gulp-rev-all in more then ten projects in my company. it sovles our
problem when we use CDN.

being simple and composable does't not mean being crude and can't working.

